# Carlton Leach



## Reece_Lang

Many People Probably Heard Of Him And Seen The Film Rise Of The Footsoldier, Had Any1 Seen Carlton Leach When He Was At His Prime, What Do U Guys Think Of His Size And Shape ?


----------



## BigStew

Er....Don't believe all you see in films that are NEARLY, loosely based on the occasional fact but are actually pure FICTION, mate!!


----------



## Reece_Lang

There's A Pic On Google Of Carlton Leach The Real Guy Not The Actor Who Played Him And He Looks Massive


----------



## essexboy

Carlton was a lump believe me.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

He was on that tv documentary with his new wife... the one about gangsters wives/girlfriends and girls who actively seek out that type to date etc.

Didnt look big on it but suppose he is older now...


----------



## LittleChris

Zara-Leoni said:


> He was on that tv documentary with his new wife... the one about gangsters wives/girlfriends and girls who actively seek out that type to date etc.
> 
> Didnt look big on it but suppose he is older now...


No, Carlton is a lump. Believe me. :whistling:


----------



## jimmy79

carlton with tony tucker



carlton now

carlton vs tony denham round 1


----------



## Guest

Brilliant film footsoldier- absolutally crap book- more than a few films have been made about the gang and the shootings- so no smoke without fire


----------



## Andy Dee

No he was a lump.

My ex's dad knew all them and did prison time with Pat tate.

Dont know much how true the film is but i know the pizza shop scene with pat tate was 100% real to every last detail.


----------



## Guest

footsoldiers a great film.

craig fairbrass as pat tate was brilliant.

looking at that picture of carlton leach and tony tucker, you def wouldnt fancy those two on your doorstep looking for you


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

Iv just read his book, im quite fond of the guy to be honest. Him tony and craig were HEAVY juicers big guys, tony especially! Craig was portrayed as a bit weak in the film but purely because carlton didnt like him.


----------



## matt1989

im sure carlton leach is actually in rise of the foot soldier in one of the gym scenes..

good movie...but his physique is totally uninspirational...


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

Ye he is in the gym scene doing some db curls


----------



## Clubber Lang

Pat Tate was the biggest of the 3, there are pics of Pat in prison and hes ripped.

dont think Carlton is that tall, just stocky.

Leaches book, Muscle, is a great read. Whether its all true or party fiction i dont know, probably is, but still a gripping read, especially as i work the doors.


----------



## Slater8486

I've seen the film and read Carlton Leach's book Muscle which I actually enjoyed. It tells about the moor murders and the film rise of the foot solider has been embellished quite a bit.


----------



## Reece_Lang

I've Read The Book Muscle, Great Book And Carlton Leach Is In The Film Twice Once At The Beggining As One Of The Hooligans Who Come To Help The Actor Whos Playin Carlton Leach And In The Gym Seen, Carlton And Tony Tucker Were Minders For Nigel Benn Weren't They ?


----------



## Rekless

Prefer Cass. He was a boy


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

Ye they were minders and friends of nigel benn


----------



## jimmy79

andysutils said:


> No he was a lump.
> 
> My ex's dad knew all them and did prison time with Pat tate.
> 
> Dont know much how true the film is but i know the pizza shop scene with pat tate was 100% real to every last detail.


afraid not mate the pizza shop guy was attacked but there is a police photo of him after the event it was little more than a scratch to the forhead, he later withdrew his statment after finding out who tate was....


----------



## jimmy79

scouse2010 said:


> I thought there s only that and essex boys.is there anything else ?


essexs boys, bonded by blood, bloggs 19, and last man standing. last man standing is writen by nipper ellis the bloke who shot pat tate in the arm, it is a good book bonded by blood is by far the best account of the essex boys, and a film is being made.


----------



## Andy Dee

jimmy79 said:


> afraid not mate the pizza shop guy was attacked but there is a police photo of him after the event it was little more than a scratch to the forhead, he later withdrew his statment after finding out who tate was....


You sure mate, because one of them who was in the shop at the time said thats totally how it happend from his own mouth to my ex's dad.

Must have been bullsh1tting then lol, but thats what he said mate.


----------



## hsmann87

jimmy79 said:


> View attachment 42861
> 
> 
> carlton with tony tucker


 phwoar look at the quads on him!


----------



## jimmy79

andysutils said:


> You sure mate, because one of them who was in the shop at the time said thats totally how it happend from his own mouth to my ex's dad.
> 
> Must have been bullsh1tting then lol, but thats what he said mate.


definatly mate i will try and find the photo to post ok


----------



## Guest

hsmann87 said:


> phwoar look at the quads on him!


why?


----------



## jimmy79

found it mate


----------



## jimmy79

scouse2010 said:


> haha they dont half exaggerate some stuff dont they.They made it look like he was getting scallped


they sure do mate one of the best books i have read is roy shaws, from what people say its the most trurhfull aswell!


----------



## Andy Dee

jimmy79 said:


> definatly mate i will try and find the photo to post ok


No mate i believe you, just suprised thats all.


----------



## jimmy79

andysutils said:


> No mate i believe you, just suprised thats all.


photo above mate!


----------



## pea head

That Raoul Moat guy was massive as well innit !!!!


----------



## ste247

here is a link to the crime scene photos taken from the essex boys shootings.....if you dont like seeing pics of dead ppl dont view........also to any mods if this link isnt allowed ill remove it iam not sure of the rules on this.... http://www.bernardomahoney.com/rrmurders/photos/cpho2/page01.shtml


----------



## The Project

Dave King & tony looked after Been. Tony took Dave under his wing as he was a good fighter!


----------



## evad

it always makes me laugh how people are surprised that things are exaggerated in films, it wouldn't be a very good film if the majority of the time the viewer was watching someone drink cups of tea and eat hob nobs

yes I don't doubt at times he was a very naughty boy but not everyday of the year


----------



## BeLiqSS

I really respect Carlton Leach if he is "joke" or something well i dont think so,he fought for ICF,He was a bouncer,He was a mobster (sorry for my english).But when i saw the the boxing match Carlton vs Tony Denham well i couldnt belive he wasnt as big,or as strong and didn't fought like he told he was doing.But i respect? him


----------



## guvnor82

jimmy79 said:


> they sure do mate one of the best books i have read is roy shaws, from what people say its the most trurhfull aswell!


Apart from the fact Roy totally forgets about the 3rd fight with lennys mclean


----------



## guvnor82

BeLiqSS said:


> I really respect Carlton Leach if he is "joke" or something well i dont think so,he fought for ICF,He was a bouncer,He was a mobster (sorry for my english).But when i saw the the boxing match Carlton vs Tony Denham well i couldnt belive he wasnt as big,or as strong and didn't fought like he told he was doing.But i respect? him


Yeah great blokes bully boy mobsters:eek:


----------



## lucs

local hard men that i would think kenny noyle put to sleep (not fact just opinion) the guy who played leech in the movie went to my school so i cant watch the film as the guy is such a tool


----------



## Craigyboy

Who gives a **** they are all c0cks

Bunch of cvnts bullying and robbing people fvckin legends

Good film though but that's only because its fiction


----------



## jon-kent

Craigyboy said:


> Who gives a **** they are all c0cks
> 
> Bunch of cvnts bullying and robbing people fvckin legends
> 
> Good film though but that's only because its fiction


Dont watch any of these films based on the lives of bullies ! At least Lenny Mclean fought people who could fight back (roy shaw).

Beating up blokes who work in pizza shops ! Yeah very impresive :whistling:


----------



## barsnack

i think theres an underlining gay theme with all these hard men who constantly fight


----------



## Jim78

BeLiqSS said:


> I really respect Carlton Leach if he is "joke" or something well i dont think so,he fought for ICF,He was a bouncer,He was a mobster (sorry for my english).But when i saw the the boxing match Carlton vs Tony Denham well i couldnt belive he wasnt as big,or as strong and didn't fought like he told he was doing.But i respect? him


"fought for the icf"

pmsl,they were a football firm, mob whatever, they had a scrap cos they liked the buzz, the cameraderie, the thrill, fuksake, they weren't fukin unbeatable like some of the ****e ive read believe me.

pennant and leach, if they told me it wa raining id stick my hand thru the window to check 1st...


----------



## haza

jimmy79 said:


> they sure do mate one of the best books i have read is roy shaws, from what people say its the most trurhfull aswell!


Roy shaws one hard basterd, very naughty man....


----------



## Big_Idiot

ste247 said:


> here is a link to the crime scene photos taken from the essex boys shootings.....if you dont like seeing pics of dead ppl dont view........also to any mods if this link isnt allowed ill remove it iam not sure of the rules on this.... http://www.bernardomahoney.com/rrmurders/photos/cpho2/page01.shtml


Nice, some sick sh1t there lol.


----------



## BeLiqSS

Yeah,i am pretty sure the werent unbeatable,but who is ?Every man no matter is Fedor Emelialenko Roy Shaws or Carlton Leach . I resepct him beacuse not he was a ganster or bully but because he didnt fear to fight.To fight for ICF wasnt a game.In Rise of the Footsoldiers i know more of the scenes werent real but i thing we has a though man  this is for Jim78 post


----------



## Ash1981

Clubber Lang said:


> Pat Tate was the biggest of the 3, there are pics of Pat in prison and hes ripped.
> 
> dont think Carlton is that tall, just stocky.
> 
> Leaches book, Muscle, is a great read. Whether its all true or party fiction i dont know, probably is, but still a gripping read, especially as i work the doors.


Yea I was recommended muscle and its a good read


----------



## Baines46

Great film and couldnt put the book down (im not a big fan of reading books either) actually got me in the mood to watch it again, thats tonights film sorted!!


----------



## hometrainer

As with all these types of films its loosly sometimes very loosly based on truth the films and books are very interesting but written and made to entertain and make money ask ten people to tell you the same story and you will get ten different versions of it


----------



## Machette

haza said:


> Roy shaws one hard basterd, very naughty man....


Roy shaws looks like an evil guy! I got a picture with him a few years back.

I was working on the door for my mates company at an event organised by dave courtney asatribute for ronnie biggs! Alot of well to do gangsters there! Smiths from glasgow and some really b1g fcukers...

Roy shaw was der and i got a pic with him! Really tough looking; was with his nephews all big guys...

Also met howard marks!!!

Also met this guy from glasgow - really nice guy who was was partying mad as he bought his 300th house... Must be loaded!


----------



## haza

MonstaMuscle said:


> Roy shaws looks like an evil guy! I got a picture with him a few years back.
> 
> I was working on the door for my mates company at an event organised by dave courtney asatribute for ronnie biggs! Alot of well to do gangsters there! Smiths from glasgow and some really b1g fcukers...
> 
> Roy shaw was der and i got a pic with him! Really tough looking; was with his nephews all big guys...
> 
> Also met howard marks!!!
> 
> Also met this guy from glasgow - really nice guy who was was partying mad as he bought his 300th house... Must be loaded!


Yeah Roy, he's got that evil look in his eyes, and scared to feck, what was he like when u got the photo taken with him? Must have been some event that ehmg:.... 300th house nice, what we doing wrong lol


----------



## Machette

haza said:


> Yeah Roy, he's got that evil look in his eyes, and scared to feck, what was he like when u got the photo taken with him? Must have been some event that ehmg:.... 300th house nice, what we doing wrong lol


Yes was some crazy fcukers there! Was a punch up between two groups... Was a good event though! Only 1 guy showed some arrogance! Everyone else was nice and polite! Regardless of how rich or rough they were; they showed alot of respect towards staff! Buying us drinks and wanting us to sit and eat etc!

Ill get the pic off my laptop later! He put his fists up for the photo!


----------



## DeadpoolX

My mate is in the Met Police and pulled Carlton Leach over in his BMW 5 series once .

He was giving 1 copper some abuse and when my mate went over he said "Fair play your a f*cking size fella, but what the f*ck do you want with me? , I haven't got time to do autographs ! "

My mate said he was a bit of a lump but would have liked to slap him all over the place, regardless of his rep .


----------



## Jim78

BeLiqSS said:


> Yeah,i am pretty sure the werent unbeatable,but who is ?Every man no matter is Fedor Emelialenko Roy Shaws or Carlton Leach . I resepct him beacuse not he was a ganster or bully but because he didnt fear to fight.To fight for ICF wasnt a game.In Rise of the Footsoldiers i know more of the scenes werent real but i thing we has a though man  this is for Jim78 post


Mate a wa trying to make out u don't fight for any club, ive run with lads from my club back 10 years ago, smash pubs up, scrapped up and down the country, been banned, thought i was hard as ****, what i was...looking back...was a complete fukin tool.

Am sure Carlton and co branched out into other avenues of crime, it happens cos contacts are made and money to be made from knowing so many lads etc, back in carltons day, drugs as raves were big back then and they had a reputation from their football mob days.


----------



## mattyb009

I enjoy how these threads always turn into I know blah blah.


----------



## BeLiqSS

I truly agree with you


----------



## BeLiqSS

I truly agree with you Jim


----------



## PLauGE

mattyb009 said:


> I enjoy how these threads always turn into I know blah blah.


this thread did make me laugh, the grenade attacks where the two coppers were killed a couple of months back there was a guy on here who knew the one eyed monster responsible, he wasnt proud of knowing said fella though, but had to let every one know

turns out the same guy is on this thread and his ex's family was well in with leech and the ex father in law was padded up with pat tate :lol:

ya always get the same, every cnut from london is related to the krays in one way or another and they were a pair of **** :laugh:


----------



## Mish

PLauGE said:


> this thread did make me laugh, the grenade attacks where the two coppers were killed a couple of months back there was a guy on here who knew the one eyed monster responsible, he wasnt proud of knowing said fella though, but had to let every one know
> 
> turns out the same guy is on this thread and his ex's family was well in with leech and the ex father in law was padded up with pat tate :lol:
> 
> ya always get the same, every cnut from london is related to the krays in one way or another and they were a pair of **** :laugh:





andysutils said:


> You sure mate, because one of them who was in the shop at the time said thats totally how it happend from his own mouth to my ex's dad.
> 
> Must have been bullsh1tting then lol, but thats what he said mate.


I think we have a winner


----------



## PLauGE

couldnt possible comment :whistling:


----------



## Pancake'

Reece_Lang said:


> Many People Probably Heard Of Him And Seen The Film Rise Of The Footsoldier, Had Any1 Seen Carlton Leach When He Was At His Prime, What Do U Guys Think Of His Size And Shape ?


3:50 pal tha was him like


----------

